

Ask HN: What are some good resources to learn/implement local SEO? - hansy


======
kateklink
Check out BrightLocal blog - they have good resources about Local SEO
[https://www.brightlocal.com/blog/](https://www.brightlocal.com/blog/) Also
you can check tools for Local SEO at
[http://www.whitespark.ca/](http://www.whitespark.ca/) From my experience the
main success factors in Local SEO are G+, maps, homogeneity of addresses,
links and mentions in local blogs and services. Also the big weight is reviews
in social networks and yellow pages. And you should constantly track & analyze
competitors

